# Home visits - How should home visits be billed out?



## KJZcoder (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi 
How should home visits be billed out?
How should it look on a claim form?
thanx
kel

KELLY ZURFLUH CPC


----------



## brandie_orozco@cibolahospital.com (Dec 14, 2012)

I also would like to know. The physician in our practice wants to start home visits with a few of out established patients, but concerned with what the reimbursment is..

thank you for your help
Brandie


----------



## Donna T (Dec 17, 2012)

Home visits are billed when a physician/NP/PA renders a service in a private residence.  The CPT codes are 99341-99345 (new patient) or 99347-99350 (established patient) and you use a place of service code 12 for home.  If you look on the medicare fee schedule you can see what they will reimburse for these visits.  Remember that if the NP or PA sees the patient they will only be reimbursed at 85% of the medicare rate.  Good luck


----------

